# BMW 320 Paint correction detail at Envy Car Care



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

This BMW was subject for a machine polish at our Gosport Unit last month to reduce the appearance of swirls that the owner was unhappy with.
Ideally I wanted 3 days on the car as I knew the paint was going to put up a fight, but the owner and I settled on 2 days and we'll see how it came out afterwards.

Typically I gave it more tickling than I really should have (as I'm not a fan of the single stage polishing details), but you'll see shortly!

The beast was dropped off the night before, so I could make an early start



In the cold morning light...









As usual door shuts were sprayed with APC, wheels with Evolution wheel cleaner, then a liberal amount of creamy goodness in the shape of Bubbly Jubbly SSF.



Iron Awe the wheels



Once the wheels were cleaned and the SSF rinsed off, the car was washed with the 2 bucket method, grit guards and the trusty Z sponge.
Moved indoors, dried off ready to clay.



Dodo Juice Gentle Grey clay in action on the upper panels



and lowers



Paint thickness readings taken all over, and a little bit of taping up to protect sensitive areas from the rotary but also dust ingress.
Ready to go......



Roof 1st







A bit difficult to see but a 50/50 on the roof pillar.



Front wing before



During



and after





Each panel instead of getting 1 hit, and being happy with whatever the improvement was, got 1-3 hits with Scholl S3 Gold and a wipe down with Eraser. Followed by a further polishing set with Menzerna 85RE and another wipe down, before moving on to the next panel.









End of day 1.



Day 2.













Polishing completed, time for a turbo charged de-dust!



Final wipe downs with Eraser, and double checked with the sun gun and natural light. We are now ready to wax....





Britemax Vantage Wax rides again!



Not too shabby for a 2 dayer



Tyres dressed, exhaust tip polished and glass and chrome dealt with. Are we brave enough to show the car in bright sunlight?





You bet we are! Bling Bling





















I am very proud of this job, and the owner was delighted too.

Thanks for looking

Tim


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

That's looking really good, very nice colour. Top job:thumb:


----------



## rhyst (Feb 17, 2013)

Cracking job tim


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Very nice Tim

Great work :thumb:


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

Nice job. Great gloss and shine :thumb:


----------



## Jody 4444 (Mar 12, 2009)

Great work there and some very crisp reflection shots :thumb:


----------



## jedi16v (Oct 18, 2012)

Awesome work :thumb:I should show this to my boss so he can see what his coupe should look like!


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Amazing job! What a stunning colour


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Stunning work


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

:thumb: :buffer: I get to Gosport a few times a year too ... Hmmmmm


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks very nice:thumb:


----------



## martin_46 (Aug 7, 2012)

Love how glossy that looks, great work!


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Very nice work. Looks awesome.


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

Great work Tim, would you say that the britemax is suited to light coloured cars like blue or is it for all colours. Cheers carl


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice work Tim:thumb:


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

davo3587 said:


> Great work Tim, would you say that the britemax is suited to light coloured cars like blue or is it for all colours. Cheers carl


Seems to look great on any colours I've tried so far.


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

Lovely result! That would be my favourite paint shade to detail. Love the flake pop.

Also, Vantage seems just right for this shade.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Nice work Timbo ..
Is that water coming out of your airline, you may need either to empty your comp or replace your trap ..


----------



## fiestaroo (Oct 29, 2012)

Lovely colour that!!


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

dooka said:


> Nice work Timbo ..
> Is that water coming out of your airline, you may need either to empty your comp or replace your trap ..


No mate, its the force (truly) as compressor has driers and traps and all sorts. Its a really high end one for sprayers.


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Nice job Tim :thumb:


----------

